# New Kindle



## Billisnice (Jan 9, 2012)

Is Kindle fire 2 coming out soon? If so, will the screen be easier to read book. The glare on the current fire drives my eyes nuts.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The Fire is a tablet, which has a LCD screen, which has glare. You can reduce the glare by using the black background with the white lettering. It's better to use an eReader in the sun, which uses eink.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No one knows outside the secret cubicles of Amazon when or if new Kindles are coming out. . . .whether Fire or eInk. The completely unfounded speculation is that there will be a front lit eInk Kindle by the end of the summer and one or more updated models of the Fire in the Fall.

But, as Tony says, I wouldn't expect the Fire to change much -- even if it gets a screen similar to the iPad3, there WILL be glare because it's back lit. Especially when reading outdoors. Reducing the brightness in low light situations, and using an alternate setting like 'black on white' (an option, at least, when using the Kindle eReader) will help. In addition to white on black mentioned, there's a brown on sepia that I quite like. The settings are in the font menu (the *A*) when you're in a kindle book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Billisnice said:


> Is Kindle fire 2 coming out soon? If so, will the screen be easier to read book. The glare on the current fire drives my eyes nuts.


Several members have added anti-glare screen protectors and say that helps a lot. GeoffThomas, are you out there? He had one he recommended. I'll see if I can find it.

Betsy


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I read somewhere the next generation of the KF will most likely have a _larger_ screen, faster processor, and offer more options such as 3G connection and more internal memory -- basically an iPad-like device. I doubt it will have a glare-free LCD screen that can be read in daylight -- otherwise Apple would have already put that on one of its iPad generations. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Amazon rolls out a Kindle 2 in November.

I hear there are some good anti-glare screen protectors that work real well reading the KF outside. I don't usually read my KF or iPad outside and reading the KF inside, with a lot of lights on, isn't a problem for me.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just bought an anti-glare screen from Target made by "Speck" for my Fire and it works like a charm.  Easy to apply and non-permanent.  I also changed my reader to the cream background with the brown words and it made it easier on my old eyes.


----------

